# Another Addition to the Quack Doctors' Bag of Tricks



## Old man digger (Dec 13, 2021)

Here is an interesting addition to my Quack Bag. This is an item that the doctor may have also carried, to rid a persons bed of bedbugs!!!
This one still works, but I have not put any medication in it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hopefully none of us will be needing it for more than a collectable.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm "ITCHING" for you to try this out.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 13, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I'm "ITCHING" for you to try this out.


No pun intended, Right Uncle Bruce!!!!


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hopefully none of us will be needing it for more than a collectable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ya know, between bed bugs and internal parasites all of the 1800's must have been very annoying just being alive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 13, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Ya know, between bed bugs and internal parasites all of the 1800's must have been very annoying just being alive!!!!!!!!!!!


Here is the Extermination tool saving a cowboy...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Ya know, between bed bugs and internal parasites all of the 1800's must have been very annoying just being alive!!!!!!!!!!!


Great time to be alive. Everyone getting misdiagnosed. Then being prescribed quack meds.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Here is the Extermination tool saving a cowboy...View attachment 232897


He looks like he is serious about killing those bugs. Even has his backup knife at the ready! How big a bug is he killing. Must live down south. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> He looks like he is serious about killing those bugs. Even has his backup knife at the ready! How big a bug is he killing. Must live down south. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It's always bigger in TEXAS.


----------



## Merle (Dec 14, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Ya know, between bed bugs and internal parasites all of the 1800's must have been very annoying just being alive!!!!!!!!!!!


I know right, and I’m still trying to figure out why they call them the good old days. LOL


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 25, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> It's always bigger in TEXAS.



Spend any time in Alaska? You can marinate and 
Bbq their mosquitoes- huge!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 25, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Spend any time in Alaska? You can marinate and
> Bbq their mosquitoes- huge!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's now on my bucket list... you've made me hungry... dang it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 26, 2021)

Jersey Mosquitos are actually Crane flies. The ones that bite are small, well camouflaged and quick as hell. Bunch of blood thirsty bastards is what they are!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Jersey Mosquitos are actually Crane flies. The ones that bite are small, well camouflaged and quick as hell. Bunch of blood thirsty bastards is what they are!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I've seen some in Jersey, that look more like Flying Cranes. Especially around Bamber Lakes area...!!!!!!


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 27, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Spend any time in Alaska? You can marinate and
> Bbq their mosquitoes- huge!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually, I have been in Canada in Quebec, and I think those BIG PUPPYS start right there. We ate a shore lunch on one of the lakes and two of them picked up a big smokey sausage, one on each end and flew away with it and took it to their own shore lunch. We caught several of them in our fish nets
and used them for bait to catch walleyes and northern pike.


----------

